# i need help making a hair decision.



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

okay, so this is me.








i need to re-dye my hair, because my roots are showing. the thing is, i haven't decided on a color. i can dye it another shade of red (i don't want to dye it the same shade as it is now) or i can dye it brown, so that in a month or so when it starts fading i can get it highlighted back to my natural blonde (i can't afford to highlight it at the moment and i don't trust my sister to highlight it for me. plus it would probably turn out orange since my hair is red right now.)
so my options are...







medium copper







dark copper







light auburn
or







light brown
i really don't know what i want to do, and i can't ask my boyfriend because he refuses to say anything. he doesn't want to "be responsible for a bad hair moment." :um
so, yeah. advice, anyone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the dark copper - but would you be able to get it that light on your own, I also love the light auburn 

Oh and you have fad hair and a lovely smile


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Light brown, I think it would look great with your eye colour.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm leaning towards this








but i think i would have to bleach it first to get it that light.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm partial to light auburn myself.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I like the light auburn one. It has a lot of depth.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

i vote for light auburn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa... sorry, I have to re-look the picture examples over and over again because the girls are distracting lol. IMO, all of them look good except the first one. Like most of these people agree, light auburn looks the best, but dark copper looks more like the one you want. I wouldn't want to be responsible for a "bad hair moment" so that's all I'm going to say.

btw i think this should also be a poll.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

light auburn matches your coloring best I think IMHO


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Light auburn and light brown are my favourites.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like the dark copper, it has such personality! ^^


----------



## rainbowcandy87 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am partial to the light and medium copper myself. I recently just dyed my hair almost the same shade as the light copper, and I love it! I didn't at first, I thought it was too bright, but as time went on I definitely grew into it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Light brown, but my opinion may not be valid because I don't know the first thing about looking good lol


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the light brown would look really cute on you


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread is over 2 years old:blank:lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread is over 2 years old:blank:lol


Oh **** lol I didn't even realize


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Her hair is very different now xD.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> Oh **** lol I didn't even realize


Hahahaha. Thanks for your advice though!


----------

